# DTG Printer Ink



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

Does anyone know where one can get affordable DTG printer inks? Am looking for mostly organic based inks.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

At this time there are only two major/significant ink manufacturers...Dupont and R&H. There are numerous outlets to buy the ink from, just google it. Most pricing will be similar even if not what one would consider affordable.  As far as organic ink...you got me there.


----------



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks printzilla.
By organic i basically meant non-chemical based inks.... not sure what else i would call them...  Ink prices are so high. Wish i could bulk some for less in large quantities. My supplier charges about $235.00 for a 1 liter bottle.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

@ 235/liter u r getting a good price. the inks are waterbased.


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

much more chemicals in the white than the cmyk ink. just the TO2 adds quite a bit but the agents for the suspention etc add more too i am sure.

tom


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

true about the white, but no solvents, or harsh chemicals....unless you are an epson head.


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

my head is a smooth as an epson but does not clog from white ink 

tom


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

white smoke maybe...


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

afrofusion said:


> Thanks printzilla.
> By organic i basically meant non-chemical based inks.... not sure what else i would call them...  Ink prices are so high. Wish i could bulk some for less in large quantities. My supplier charges about $235.00 for a 1 liter bottle.


Kauzi, If it helps, Titanium dioxide is used in toothpaste and food as well as additive along with Zinc oxide in sunscreens for people with sensitve skin. Not sure about some of the other whetting agents and suspention promoters, but I'm sure if you got out the MSDS sheet you could look up everything else. I'm sure that making ink more bio friendly, would probably shift everything from a pigment based world to a dye based world, and that probably has as many caveats. 

I'm sure youre probably getting the best deal, unless you know someone who works at Dupont...


----------



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks guys much appreciated.


----------



## discmann (Sep 3, 2007)

hi, i bought my hm1 kiosk about one month ago. i face some problems with it but momentarily i would like to know what you think about the prices of dtg ink that the local dtg digital supplier gives me: 1lt of white at 300euros ( vat exclusive price). cmyk: 250ml bottle of each colour at 90euros( also vat exclusive price), meaning 1lt of cmyk at 360euros. dtg cleaning solution at 90 euro (vat excl. price too). those prices are extremely high, aren't they? what should i do if they really are? my location is Athens, Greece.


----------



## Shirtmax (Jun 13, 2007)

discmann said:


> those prices are extremely high, aren't they? what should i do if they really are? my location is Athens, Greece.


Well you have one manufacturer in Greece, that also sells a printer with white option. They might have the ink you need...

Polyprint S.A.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

afrofusion said:


> Thanks printzilla.
> By organic i basically meant non-chemical based inks.... not sure what else i would call them...  Ink prices are so high. Wish i could bulk some for less in large quantities. My supplier charges about $235.00 for a 1 liter bottle.


Wow $235 per liter, where are you getting yours?


----------



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

I get it directly from my printer supplier for my flexi-jet.



TahoeTomahawk said:


> Wow $235 per liter, where are you getting yours?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

afrofusion said:


> I get it directly from my printer supplier for my flexi-jet.


Do you have the contact info? I'd like to give them a call. 

Thanks!


----------



## FatElvis (May 6, 2008)

What is the difference between DTG ink and other inks?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

The dtg inks have a binder in them that makes them adhere to fabric when cured with a heat press  Regular inks do not have this binder.


----------



## birnokta (Feb 6, 2009)

We are actually searching for alternative inks in order to get rid of dupont's crazy prices.
We're in Istanbul and we print with a greek machine of polyprint.
No chance for us to compete in the local market if we dont' reduce the cost of our prints. We actually had to stop printing on black shirts because we can't get a competitive price.
I don't mention about Dupont ink's quality which is excellent, just i don't need to drive a ferrari if i can get where i want with a cheaper car.
We'll test some different CMYK inks starting from next week. For the white is much more difficoult to find an affordable and reliable product as dupont's one but we're gonna work on it as well.
Same for pre-treatment which is actually a very cheap binder sold for a very high price by the machine producer.


----------



## FatElvis (May 6, 2008)

Thanks. I also read about VO2 ink. What is meant by this and why is it supposed to be better?


----------



## calitrendz (Apr 23, 2009)

buy from dtginks.com super awesome prices


----------

